# TDP 3D MTF Chart



## 9VIII (Aug 4, 2015)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/MTF.aspx?Lens=941&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=917&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0&CT=ISO30

I'm posting this here because I thought the Sigma 50A and Zeiss Otus were particularly interesting when viewed in this manner.

It looks like Sigma went for a sharper center where Zeiss has more consistent IQ across the frame.
Of course we already knew that, but this visual helps me see how it might be applied.
And you can see how the Sigma is probably the better choice on a crop body, the shape of the sharp patch in the middle looks just about perfect for an APS-C sensor.


----------

